# Schutzhund trials and the "conformation" part



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

i'm a newbie to this schutzhund stuff and have been to 3 different trials.

i see the performance stuff but where does the "breeding suitability" stuff take place?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

At the SV shows! 
The SV is the parent organization of the GSD. In order to get "breed sutability" ratings the dog has to be shown under an SV judge. That could be in Schutzund, show, AD, etc.
Other will clarify or correct this because I haven't done the SV thing.


----------



## Trish Campbell (Nov 28, 2006)

You need to go to an SV conformation show..I think the suitability test you mean the Koer rating. That is done also at the conformation shows...you can find shows on the USA and WDA website.


----------

